# NON-gassy foods for 8mo



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

DS is tremendously gassy, which frequently disturbs his sleep. He eats some solids that we make....sweet potatoes, pears, apples, peas, green beans, oatmeal, rice cereal, squash. I'm looking for suggestions about the least-gassy foods possible to give him. It's hard for us to tell what does/doesn't give him gas, so any advice or expertise would be greatly appreciated!

megin


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Is he getting any water? That seem to help my kids with gas. I don't know why though.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

None of those foods sound terribly gassy - you may want to try feeding fruit at separate meals from other foods. Also avocado is a good, easy to digest food. You might want to try elminating grains and see if that helps . . . it kind of cuts down on the foods you can feed though - just fruits and veggies.

If you are nursing, you may want to drink a cup of fennel tea before nursing which may help - or if you can get him to drink some . . . .


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Children lack a full compliment of enzymes to digest grains until 18 mos. Cut out grains and see if it helps.

If after a couple days, he is still gassy, cut back on quantity of all solids (you can gradually stop completely if neccessary, and restart in another month or two or three or...). He may just not be ready yet.

Your breastmilk is a complete food for at least 18 mos. Even artificial baby milk alone is OK for a year, if table foods are not tolerated.


----------

